# ICMag / OG Refugee



## SpoCannabis (Dec 13, 2008)

Well...first time posting here on this site. Was a LONG-TIME user of OverGrow before their shutdown - R.I.P. and since then been an active member of the ICMag Forums. ICMag was the only thing close to as nice as OG from what I had found. Then I found this site...not sure when it started? And I must confess, the reason I am only here today is ICMag has been down for two days =(....so I thought I'd check it out here....


Edit: seems to be very active here in the Growers Forums...but it seems like a LOT of new growers and not too many experienced growers

And WTF is the deal with this banner VVVVVVV in the middle of my damn post?!?!?!?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. Hope you enjoy it here as much as the others. That banner only comes on the first post of the thread.


----------



## greenacres (Dec 13, 2008)

this site rocks stick around look around there is alot more here than you yhink


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 13, 2008)

IC mag has worked fine for me all week, I'm looking at the site right now.


----------



## SpoCannabis (Dec 13, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> IC mag has worked fine for me all week, I'm looking at the site right now.


It just stopped working for me yesterday....it wont even load main paid icmag.com let alone the forums. You're on the forums now?!?


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 13, 2008)

SpoCannabis said:


> It just stopped working for me yesterday....it wont even load main paid icmag.com let alone the forums. You're on the forums now?!?


Right this second boss.


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 13, 2008)

SpoCannabis said:


> It just stopped working for me yesterday....it wont even load main paid icmag.com let alone the forums. You're on the forums now?!?


yup, it don't go down!


----------

